# Pappy, do you remember this?



## squatting dog (Jul 17, 2015)

Our super toaster, no electric needed.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 17, 2015)

No dog, but it must be a stove top toaster. By the way, welcome to the forum. I'm a snowbird. Florida in winter, New York in summer.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 17, 2015)

Many who camp still use those.  Squatting Dog?  That will be interesting!


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 17, 2015)

Pappy...Yep, old fashioned toaster I used while living in Vt. 
Jim, the name came from my friend just before he passed away. He noted that most of our rescue dogs were squatting females, so that's what he called me from then on.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 17, 2015)

Cute (and cool) reason for your user name!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 17, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Cute (and cool) reason for your user name!




I'm gonna call him SD.


----------

